# algae eater for 1gal betta tank



## 00ej8 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm beginning to have issues with brownish colored algae in my 1 gallon betta tank. It has a hob filter and a fluorescent light which is on for about 14 hours a day. I was thinking I could get a snail, shrimp, or other algae and detritus eating animal to take care of it.

what are your suggestions?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

My personal opinion is that the tank is too small for the betta on its own so I certainly wouldn't add anything else. Your light is on an awful lot. Cut down the lighting a bit and you shouldn't see as much algae growth.


----------



## 00ej8 (Aug 20, 2007)

i'll cut down on the lighting. thanks!


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

I would recommend against shrimp. Bettas don't get along with shrimp.  Snails would be a better choice. I'd recommend Nerite snails as they only reproduce in brackish water conditions (despite laying eggs in fresh).


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Mystery snails get my vote. :smoke:


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

leifthebunny said:


> I would recommend against shrimp. Bettas don't get along with shrimp.  Snails would be a better choice. I'd recommend Nerite snails as they only reproduce in brackish water conditions (despite laying eggs in fresh).


A nerite snail could be a good choice actually. They eat algae and stay smaler thana mystery snails.


----------



## Unrulyevil (Jan 10, 2007)

get it out of the direct sun light! and no do not put any other fish in there! its small enough!


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Well if it is a newer tank then it is likely diatoms and not algae. Over time, the diatoms will simply go away and the betta might pick at it. A snail may eat some of it but I don't know of any that eat diatoms. The only fish I know that eat diatoms are otos and BN pleco but I wouldn't put either in the tank. Give the mystery or nerite snail a try but no guarantee they will eat it if it is diatoms. 

I would still cut down the lighting to 8-10 hours though as this will also allow your fish to relax more. As for direct sunlight, if you get a nerite snail I would leave it where it is so algae can grow and feed it. Otherwise get it out of direct sunlight or later on you rcould see much more serious algae problems.


----------



## 00ej8 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have cut down a lot on the lighting, and I bought a scrubber for the walls of the tank. I'm going to see what happens, the betta seems happy enough.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

it's a 1g tank right?

Once a week or more often than that I'd put the fish in another container, empty the whole thing, wipe it out with a clean rag, pour the tiny amount of substrate into the tank, add RO/DI water from the grocery store, and finally put the fish back. That'd end all the problems.


----------

